# Total newbie.



## Badgersden (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi, my name is Chris and I have just joined Wild Camping.
I am semi-retired and enjoy the outdoors and visiting places. Enjoyed camping when I was younger but not all that keen on pitching a tent in a muddy
field and wearing damp clothing these days so a motorhome seems a very good alternative, so presently looking for one. As I know virtually nothing about
them so  I am joining a few sites so I can start to learn as much as I can about motorhomes and running one. I only need one for myself and a dog (I am also looking
for a furry friend now).
I am rather a spontaneous person so forsee myself deciding to go and visit somewhere without a lot of preparation. No hunting for guest houses or hotels.
Just getting in the van and driving to the place I want to visit. It is probably not that simple but that is why I want to learn. 
I don't forsee myself wanting to live in the motorhome full time as I see some people do, but have regular expeditions in it once I have decided my next destination. 
Returning to base at the end to do the necessary servicing, repairs and cleaning in readiness for the next impulse.
I look forward to reading the forums and asking questions from you experienced folk.

thanks

Chris.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Topmast (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome to one of the most useful sites .
May I suggest you take time before buying a van as most people get it wrong first time ,decide if you want to do repairs yourself or if everything goes to a repair shop then will you be cooking in the van or just making a cup of tea.How large do you want ? No point dragging a huge body round if you only use it to sleep in ,try going to some rallies and talking to members and most people are happy to give information and show you their vans.Its a great life if you take reasonable precautions.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Hiya buddy welcome. I reckon it is that simple, my bus is fully stocked with its own cooking/eating gear, bedding towels etc so when I blow the scene all I need to do is grab milk & bread & climb aboard & I'm gone! Great to be spontaneous, had some great last minute adventures....


----------



## Deleted member 84004 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi. Originally we thought that we'd get a larger motorhome because we wanted the space that coachbuilds provide, but the deciding factor was we couldn't fit one on our drive, which removed all the spontaneity of it. In the end, we went for a large van conversion.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 6, 2019)

Welcome from N Ireland,first find what you require in a van,then think if wilding do i require solar panels to charge battery etc,most do,night heater also handy either gas or diesel fired,you will soon get the swing of things if you read posts here,good luck.


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Hiya buddy welcome. I reckon it is that simple, my bus is fully stocked with its own cooking/eating gear, bedding towels etc so when I blow the scene all I need to do is grab milk & bread & climb aboard & I'm gone! Great to be spontaneous, had some great last minute adventures....


Thanks GreggBear. That sounds just how I would like it to be - many thanks. May I ask what van you have and what sort of trips you do ? I am looking at perhaps going on 4 - 5 day trips and then returning home. May be longer when I get used to it.


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> Hi, welcome


Thank you for your welcome Yorkslass. Chris.


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

jeanette said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you for your welcome Jeanette. Chris.


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from N Ireland,first find what you require in a van,then think if wilding do i require solar panels to charge battery etc,most do,night heater also handy either gas or diesel fired,you will soon get the swing of things if you read posts here,good luck.


Thanks for your advice Trevskoda. Looking forward to reading the posts and learning....


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

Topmast said:


> Hello and welcome to one of the most useful sites .
> May I suggest you take time before buying a van as most people get it wrong first time ,decide if you want to do repairs yourself or if everything goes to a repair shop then will you be cooking in the van or just making a cup of tea.How large do you want ? No point dragging a huge body round if you only use it to sleep in ,try going to some rallies and talking to members and most people are happy to give information and show you their vans.Its a great life if you take reasonable precautions.


Hi Topmast. Thanks for the reply. I probably will do a fair bit of maintenance and repairs myself - major mechanicals I will get someone else to do. I will be doing 4 - 5 day trips so I will want to do a reasonable amount of cooking. Going to the rallies is a great idea - I will certainly Googling that later today to get some events noted down. Thanks. Chris


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgersden said:


> Thanks GreggBear. That sounds just how I would like it to be - many thanks. May I ask what van you have and what sort of trips you do ? I am looking at perhaps going on 4 - 5 day trips and then returning home. May be longer when I get used to it.


I run a 5.5tonne Iveco ex welfare bus. 7.7m long, rear bedroom with fixed 4ft bed built with storage beneath. Handbuilt kitchen units housing full size sink/drainer & a vintage caravan type cooker(2 gas rings/grill/oven) storage under sink, &toilet cubicle at front. 2x70litre tanks under sink (clean & grey water) fixed mahogany table that folds up to allow another single bed. Night heater fitted & 2x110ah leisure batteries. Next job is solar, awning, & log burner. I have my 15 yr old son at home with me, so not a lot of long trips just now but any time we fancy we disappear off to North Yorkshire moors or the East coast for a day or 2. Plans are to go fulltime once boy leaves home, so I built everything to living spec. Love my bus & the feeling of freedom I get when I'm on the road. Drove trucks for many years & loved life on the road & still do.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 6, 2019)

Big bus like mine.


----------



## Forresbroons (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy , ours is a van conversion and we find it plenty big enough for the two of us and the dog. We can last for about 3-4 days before we need to replenish, drain and empty.
 Have you thought about hiring a van for a day or so to see how you get on with it. Some companies will take the cost of hire off the selling price.

Good luck with the search

Keith


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

Forresbroons said:


> Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy , ours is a van conversion and we find it plenty big enough for the two of us and the dog. We can last for about 3-4 days before we need to replenish, drain and empty.
> Have you thought about hiring a van for a day or so to see how you get on with it. Some companies will take the cost of hire off the selling price.
> 
> Good luck with the search
> ...


Hi Keith, Thanks for your reply. Good idea about hiring for a day, I will certainly look at doing that. At the moment trying to figure out what sort of size van I will go for. VW camper size probably too small. I will be looking for something I can potentially sit in all day do some reading, internet and some sculpture stuff I do, but not get too claustophobic and be able to stand up in ! Undecided at this stage about a shower as I think I can survive with just washing for three or fourd days, and you can always go to a Sports centre for a swim/shower in a nearby town. How do you work around the hygiene aspect ?  Chris.


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome along  
Personally, I wouldn't ever choose to be without a shower... it would just cut down your options for longer trips and where to park up. Once you get bitten by the motorhoming bug, you'll want to go further afield and be out and about far longer. The best thing you can do at the moment is have a good look around at as many different vans as possible to get an idea of possibilities, layouts and things you like/don't like... visit some dealers without any intention to buy! I'm not sure if there are any motorhome shows at this time of year but they're also a great place to see new and second-hand vans. You have to be seriously strong though and resist hard sales pitches or rushing into anything... all vans look amazing when you haven't got one! This forum and motorhomer.com will be a great source of information and answers to questions, so it would be well worth you signing up as a full member. Happy van hunting!


----------



## Badgersden (Nov 6, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> I run a 5.5tonne Iveco ex welfare bus. 7.7m long, rear bedroom with fixed 4ft bed built with storage beneath. Handbuilt kitchen units housing full size sink/drainer & a vintage caravan type cooker(2 gas rings/grill/oven) storage under sink, &toilet cubicle at front. 2x70litre tanks under sink (clean & grey water) fixed mahogany table that folds up to allow another single bed. Night heater fitted & 2x110ah leisure batteries. Next job is solar, awning, & log burner. I have my 15 yr old son at home with me, so not a lot of long trips just now but any time we fancy we disappear off to North Yorkshire moors or the East coast for a day or 2. Plans are to go fulltime once boy leaves home, so I built everything to living spec. Love my bus & the feeling of freedom I get when I'm on the road. Drove trucks for many years & loved life on the road & still do.View attachment 74492View attachment 74492





Minisorella said:


> Hi and welcome along
> Personally, I wouldn't ever choose to be without a shower... it would just cut down your options for longer trips and where to park up. Once you get bitten by the motorhoming bug, you'll want to go further afield and be out and about far longer. The best thing you can do at the moment is have a good look around at as many different vans as possible to get an idea of possibilities, layouts and things you like/don't like... visit some dealers without any intention to buy! I'm not sure if there are any motorhome shows at this time of year but they're also a great place to see new and second-hand vans. You have to be seriously strong though and resist hard sales pitches or rushing into anything... all vans look amazing when you haven't got one! This forum and motorhomer.com will be a great source of information and answers to questions, so it would be well worth you signing up as a full member. Happy van hunting!


Ok, point taken about the shower. I'll reconsider that - the concern I have is that a van with a shower means going up to a larger size than I was initially
considering. But, I am here to learn and you make some valid points regarding cutting down options for longer trips, and the parking. thank you. Chris


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 6, 2019)

hello and welcome from n. yorks..........goo luck with your van


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 6, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Big bus like mine.


If you're gonna have one, have a big un!


----------



## REC (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi & welcome! Not all of us bother with a shower, we decided not to as the water is heavy to carry and needs refilling more. Have to carry a larger tank which we decided was not what we wanted. We have a strip wash daily and use a campsite/ friends/ leisure centre every few days. I can remember having a bath just once a week, don't know when the daily shower ( nice though it is) started. It's very personal, what you consider essential, think there are other threads about this! However, we couldn't do without a loo.....and room to stand up, and a fridge, heating and solar panel!


----------



## Forresbroons (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgersden said:


> Hi Keith, Thanks for your reply. Good idea about hiring for a day, I will certainly look at doing that. At the moment trying to figure out what sort of size van I will go for. VW camper size probably too small. I will be looking for something I can potentially sit in all day do some reading, internet and some sculpture stuff I do, but not get too claustophobic and be able to stand up in ! Undecided at this stage about a shower as I think I can survive with just washing for three or fourd days, and you can always go to a Sports centre for a swim/shower in a nearby town. How do you work around the hygiene aspect ?  Chris.


Chris

Our van has a compact wet room, loo,shower and sink. We can also stand up in it.

Keith


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, vans are made for just going places without much planning. The bigger the town or city the more thought needed, other than that it’s easy.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 9, 2019)

Some units have a shower and toilet using the same space so no extra space needed.

Suggest you visit a large dealer who has plenty stock of various make, types and layouts, you should soon narrow down the layout which suits you best. Don't be afraid to test the seats and beds and do sit down on the toilet to make sure it is usable  - so many aren't.  

Just remember that motorhoming is always a compromise so never expect to find perfection first time. We are on van number 8 and just about got everything right.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 9, 2019)

Welcome.
Take your time. Look through the forums on here.. there's a vast store of experience and knowledge.
4/5 days off grid, wild camping... ?Sounds like paradise.
Just make sure that you look at lots of van options. Don't buy until you're certain.
Places to stay, legally and safely..?
Consider the benefits of full membership.. all the info you'll ever need will be yours to access.
Good luck.


----------



## The laird (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

